# Help Unlock the Bootloader!



## mattlgroff

Originally Posted on DroidRZR.com

We need to make Motorola realize that they cannot break promises and not expect major backlashings from their consumers. They promised to have unlocked bootloaders by the second half of 2011 if carriers let them, and guess what? Its December 31st, 2011. No unlocked bootloader. HTC has unlocked the bootloader for the Thunderbolt and other Verizon devices, so it IS NOT VERIZON. It is Motorola. Let your voice be heard: "Unlock the RAZR Bootloader!"

http://www.facebook....k=wall&filter=1

Twitter

Quoting them will probably be the MOST effective. And mentioning HTC has unlocked their Verizon phones.

"In terms of your question - we completely understand the operator requirement for security to the end user, and as well, want to support the developer communities desire to use these products as a development platform. It is our intention to enable the unlockable/relockable bootloader currently found on Motorola XOOM across our portfolio of devices starting in late 2011, where carriers and operators will allow it." -Motorola

Open Letter to Motorola - December 31st, 2011.


----------



## AJMetal87

Word.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Been ALL over this for three days.. we WILL do this!!! Posting again now!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2

I want to see ACTION! Not just words. Words is what we have, and last time I checked, words can't unlock a bootloader and free a device!! I advocate any legal avenues we have to take in order to move Motorola to ACTION!!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## alcantarvf

Glad I traded RAZR in for rezound...

Keep pushing it... The day will come

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Cha0s

_base2 said:


> I want to see ACTION! Not just words. Words is what we have, and last time I checked, words can't unlock a bootloader and free a device!! I advocate any legal avenues we have to take in order to move Motorola to ACTION!!
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


you never know with Motorola instructions might be
hold power and vol +/- till screen loads
push vol- til option 5
then hold phone upside down and yell into mic
"F#^%in unlock my bootloader Motorola you POS"
reboot

lol but no we will see with the ICS update about the unlockable/relockable bootloaders
if it dont happen this will be the last motorola I buy for sure


----------



## _base2

Digital Cha0s said:


> you never know with Motorola instructions might be
> hold power and vol +/- till screen loads
> push vol- til option 5
> then hold phone upside down and yell into mic
> "F#^%in unlock my bootloader Motorola you POS"
> reboot


LMAO!!!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## I Am Marino

I have a feeling this is more Verizon this time than Motorola.


----------



## _base2

Google "pass the buck" bc that's what Moto is doing. They pass it to Vzw ("it's not us! It's THEM!!") then Vzw allows other manufacturers to have unlockable bootloaders ... ergo saying "It's not us! It's THEM!" ... and leaving us with no recourse.

I don't care WHO it is. I just want freedom over the phone I paid for!!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## R1Lover

MOTO will never produce an unlocked device again..... It's a waste of time imo. Too many other options that are unlocked now.

The only thing MOTO will look at is their bank account, stop buying MOTO products will have the largest impact.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## _base2

If Sammy and HTC made hardware that even remotely rivaled the Razr it would be a non-issue ... but they just don't. But when / if they do... oooohhh man

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## loooney2ns

The locked bootloader won't make a difference now that the OS can be hijacked (Safestrap). It worked out just fine with the Droid X.


----------



## -TSON-

Except it didn't. There's this thing called a kernel....


----------



## benefit14snake

ASUS Official statement on bootloader for the Prime coming in a bit. Hang on tight guys.

In the mean time, relax.

Off topic i know. But this is another battle ive been fighting latley. Keep hitting motorola hard!!!!!!!!! We can do this!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

Okay, so Asus caved in. It only took a day of attention from their fans. HTC caved in, it took 2 days of constant attention from their fans.

Now can someone PLEASE round up the RAZR, X, Bionic, 3, X2, and other Moto owners to get *OUR* voice heard again? Unlike Asus, Moto didn't just lock and encrypt our bootloaders - on top of that they LIED to us. PLEASE don't let them get away with it.


----------



## -TSON-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1419815

Go.


----------



## _base2

-TSON- said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1419815
> 
> Go.


Thank you TSON for keeping us organized... I'm going to ramp it up today. Spread the message as much as possible. And while we are the minority of users, guess who regular users go to for advice on what phone to get? US! People trust us because of our knowledge. We have the ability to IMPACT users' decisions, now we need to use that same power to make an impact w Motorola!

P.S. - please don't call it "spam" because its not. We are spreading a message. We are protesting, but instead of signs and picket lines, we use digital media. It is not malicious. It is for the betterment of the entire Android community. To set a universal standard for freedom of the platform. Android stands for freedom. And so should we.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## -TSON-

There's a letter up now as well.


----------



## _base2

-TSON- said:


> There's a letter up now as well.


Where? I'm really curious and can't find it...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## -TSON-

In the OP, under email.


----------



## ddemlong

Been all over this by emailing them, filing fcc complaint, and doing 10+ posts to their twitter and FB a day, Phandroid finally released a article on us. We are getting attention! 685 sigs as of now. Sign the petition!


----------



## MikereDD

So glad I made the Droid X my last moto device.
Went to HTC Thunderturd(bolt) now grabbed the gnex.
I still own my OGDroid love it still, its running ICS-CM9Kang with custom kernel.
Only phone moto didn't go stupid on.
Well good luck to you all.
Words of wisdom, don't buy moto's shit and expect anything. If they can't sale they'll have to change or remain permadouchebags.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2

-TSON- said:


> In the OP, under email.


Ooooh I thought you meant a letter FROM Moto... as if we got a response... got my hopes up ... time to ramp it back up again!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## neowiz73

I decided awhile back I would speak with my pocketbook on this issue and I don't plan to buy another Motorola phone unless they end up licensed by Google to develop a nexus phone. That way we are guaranteed to have an unlockable bootloader. Although I really like there hardware, I'm done with their flimsy excuses.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie

I also have spoken with my wallet. I won't buy another motorola device until Google flexes and makes them unlock them. Thing is, I would sooo

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie

Weird, accidentally posted before finishing my sentence, now tapatalk won't allow me to edit it.

I was saying, I would sooo but the razr Max if it was unlockable! Their loss I guess...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Barkleyfan

sgtguthrie said:


> Weird, accidentally posted before finishing my sentence, now tapatalk won't allow me to edit it.
> 
> I was saying, I would sooo but the razr Max if it was unlockable! Their loss I guess...
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


SD card is a deal killer for me with GNEX. Plus, Samsung quality has never been great. I have 2 upgrades, and I was thinking of getting a couple Maxx's, but I went to Razr Dev forum, and the crickets were loud AF. Sticking with my Bolt at this point.


----------



## sgtguthrie

Barkleyfan said:


> SD card is a deal killer for me with GNEX. Plus, Samsung quality has never been great. I have 2 upgrades, and I was thinking of getting a couple Maxx's, but I went to Razr Dev forum, and the crickets were loud AF. Sticking with my Bolt at this point.


What I'm saying is, I can almost guarantee it wouldn't be that way if the bootloader was unlockable. Motorola would kill the competition if they would just unlock, and focus a little more on quality over quantity. Both have been promised, now it's time for them to show us they meant it!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalTelex

Glad to see my open letter is getting around but I have unfortunate news for some of the people who haven't heard already...

http://digitaltelex.com/default/2012/01/motorola-announces-razr-dev-edition-featuring-the-unlockable-bootloader-they-promised-to-everyone/


----------



## chrisjm00

I read that and immediately got irritated. That article put it best. Don't piss on the hand that feeds you. They are on a real winning streak here, especially with the Razr. Release original Razr with no removable battery, wait a month, release same device with bigger battery, then a month after that, release same phone with unlockable bootloader. I used to be a Motorola fan until they started doing stuff like this.

Thanks Android and Google for coming along and saving our company, but to all the people that support us, go **** yourselves. I feel that is a pretty accurate statement reflecting Motorola.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON-

OPMOSH was just updated to reflect the developer's edition situation if you guys wanna get on that. Spread the word again.


----------



## eXorcist

-TSON- said:


> OPMOSH was just updated to reflect the developer's edition situation if you guys wanna get on that. Spread the word again.


I don't understand why you guys fight for just the razr. What about us db x2.. x.. d2..pro users? We are chop liver? You guys got the wrong idea. Together we're strong.. separate we look like a bunch of unorganized whiners. Thanks for that.


----------



## garywojdan81

eXorcist said:


> I don't understand why you guys fight for just the razr. What about us db x2.. x.. d2..pro users? We are chop liver? You guys got the wrong idea. Together we're strong.. separate we look like a bunch of unorganized whiners. Thanks for that.


It not just for the Razr, the op just happens to be a Razr owner so that's the forum he started on. He has openly stated that he welcomes any participation from other device owners/forums, he just can't be in all the forums personally. So, if you want to be the focal point for your device/forum feel free to spread the word.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## -TSON-

eXorcist said:


> I don't understand why you guys fight for just the razr. What about us db x2.. x.. d2..pro users? We are chop liver? You guys got the wrong idea. Together we're strong.. separate we look like a bunch of unorganized whiners. Thanks for that.


I can't be everywhere at one time. Spread the word on news sites and on your respective forums and we'll get maximum effect, like last time.

The thread is definitely NOT just aimed at RAZR users, though:



> We Droid RAZR users... We Atrix 4G users... We Droid Bionic users... Even we Droid RAZR MAXX users that got our phones less than a week ago...





> [...] and even MORE unacceptable for Droid 3, Bionic, and other Motorola users






> [...]





> Even the Droid X, Droid 2, Milestone users.


----------

